# TRADE- Kobe Bryant for Paul Pierce. Would LA do it



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If Kobe doesn't want to stay in LA how about a Kobe for Pierce trade.

I doubt LA would do it but they would get a scorer in Pierce and Boston would get a great defender, team player who also can score.

Only problem is Pierce isn't a team player so he might not be able to co-exist with Shaq.

What do you think?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Pierce could coexist with Toine Walker, I bet he would have no problem with O'Neal. And also losing tends to dampen the ego a little bit, especially when presented with the opportunity to win a championship.

If Kobe was not going to stay with the Lakers and would agree to a sign and trade type deal, then that's a good deal for the Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, it's possible. It's a downgrade, but a Pierce-Shaq-Payton-Malone team is definitely a contender.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> If Kobe doesn't want to stay in LA how about a Kobe for Pierce trade.
> 
> I doubt LA would do it but they would get a scorer in Pierce and Boston would get a great defender, team player who also can score.
> ...


the point is not wheather would la do it ?? the point is would BOSTON do it ?? if paul pierce get his chance to come to la and he refuse, then consider him an IDIOT, because any talented swingman in the league would die to get a chance to play with shaq, because thats the most EASY way to earn a RING.
decent big men are diamonds in a rough nowadays, and dominant big men are VITAL to your team's chance of winning a championship.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If people think Kobe takes bad shots what will they think Pierce does. He is the king of horrible shot selection. :no: Shaq and him would be a good duo, the out of shape gang. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Kobe is certain about not resigning with the Lakers, then Paul Pierce will do I guess.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If Pierce could coexist with Toine Walker, I bet he would have no problem with O'Neal. And also losing tends to dampen the ego a little bit, especially when presented with the opportunity to win a championship.
> 
> If Kobe was not going to stay with the Lakers and would agree to a sign and trade type deal, then that's a good deal for the Lakers.


who the hell said Paul couldnt co-exist with Antoine? Your making that crap up.

It was Ainge's decision that he felt would "help the team" in the long run. 

Dont give me crap like they couldnt co-exist they went to the playoffs several times and were a threat.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> who the hell said Paul couldnt co-exist with Antoine? Your making that crap up.
> ...


Dude he said they could coexist.
I think he was getting at that they both take alot of shots, so if Pierce can play with Walker with no problem, he should be fine with Shaq.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> who the hell said Paul couldnt co-exist with Antoine? Your making that crap up.
> ...


Easy there. In the part that you quoted he's saying that they *could* coexist. Unless he edited it or something I think you need to read his quote closer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If it happens, I think it would be a last minute deal. The Lakers don't want a bunch of teams going after Kobe thinking they will sign and trade him away increasing his leverage. Although PP is still an excellent player and could reduce the damage in losing Kobe.

-Petey


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I apologize.

It was a long night, and I really shouldn't have been posting without sleep.. haha...

my apologies


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If people think Kobe takes bad shots what will they think Pierce does. He is the king of horrible shot selection. :no: Shaq and him would be a good duo, the out of shape gang. :laugh:


Pierce is the only offense for Boston. He has to take those shots. As for being out of shape, how can he play 39 minutes per game (top 20 in the league) and still turn it on late in games?

Just because someone is not physically cut out of stone doesn't make him "out of shape". Good thing Danny Manning was "out of shape" in college.

Perspective, my man. Have some.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> If it happens, I think it would be a last minute deal. The Lakers don't want a bunch of teams going after Kobe thinking they will sign and trade him away increasing his leverage. Although PP is still an excellent player and could reduce the damage in losing Kobe.
> 
> -Petey


I wouldn't mind PP as a Lakers fan. Obviously, he's a step down from the Kobe/TMac level. If we could re-sign Kobe or trade for Pierce, I'd rather have Kobe. However, if Kobe makes it clear that he wants out of LA, we could alot worse than a top 10 player like Pierce. Plus, he's from the West Coast. It would be a homecoming for him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce is the only offense for Boston. He has to take those shots. As for being out of shape, how can he play 39 minutes per game (top 20 in the league) and still turn it on late in games?
> ...


Honestly, I think his conditioning has been mediocre this year. He's never been cut but he doesn't look quite as quick or explosive as he has in the past. Maybe that is a result of fatigue. Or, it could be because he's a little heavier than he's been in year's past. It just doesn't look like he's the same player that he was before when I watch him play. As for his playing 39 minutes per game, I think that is the result of him being the only offense on the team. If Boston rests him for long periods of time they're going to lose every single game. I know he's been his usual self in the 4th quarter but I don't think he's as quick as he was last year. Just my $.02.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michael Finley can play all 48 minutes in a game if he wants to and he is older than Pierce. Pierce has never been committed to the weight room. He needs to improve his conditioning to help his longevity. He doesn't have the type of body to become some muscle freak, but he has little pieces of pudge around his body. I mean look at his face. 

He could lose a little weight. Doesn't take away from his talent, but he could improve his game this way, plus his shot selection leaves a lot to be desired. He takes a lot of off-balance jumpshots (fadeaways usually).


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Michael Finley can play all 48 minutes in a game if he wants to and he is older than Pierce. Pierce has never been committed to the weight room. He needs to improve his conditioning to help his longevity. He doesn't have the type of body to become some muscle freak, but he has little pieces of pudge around his body. I mean look at his face.
> 
> He could lose a little weight. Doesn't take away from his talent, but he could improve his game this way, plus his shot selection leaves a lot to be desired. He takes a lot of off-balance jumpshots (fadeaways usually).


I'd probably agree with this. He's a premier player in the league but he could be considerably better than he is. Another thing is I think he needs a quality PG in order to play at the top of his game. A few years ago he was considered to be Kobe and Tmac's equal by many, and at a tier *right* below him by most everybody else. Since then, his all-around game has improved but his fg% has plummetted and his turnovers have increased. This is due to the fact that he isn't as explosive as Tmac and Kobe, he doesn't have their playmaking ability. He's a tremendous player but he can't single-handedly destroy another team, unless he's scorching hot (which has been known to happen). That's why I'm not sure Banks was the right choice for Boston, he seems to be more of a scoring PG than a pass-first PG. Then again, the entire offensive system for the C's seems to need a lot of ironing-out.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Paul did get stabbed more than once a few years back, so his condition level had to be a stong part of his game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why would Kobe want to be signed and traded to the Boston Celtics for their best player?

He wouldn't.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce and Walker co-existing has nothing to do with Shaq and Pierce being able to co-exist.

Walker took the back seat to Paul but in LA Paul would have to take the back seat to Kobe and I know he wouldn't be able to do that for a long period of time.


LA thinks a lot higher of Kobe to trade him for Paul. 
Maybe Mcgrady or Allan Iverson.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Pierce and Walker co-existing has nothing to do with Shaq and Pierce being able to co-exist.
> 
> Walker took the back seat to Paul but in LA Paul would have to take the back seat to Kobe and I know he wouldn't be able to do that for a long period of time.
> ...


You're the one that started the thread, and now you're saying the trade is unrealistic?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> He doesn't have the type of body to become some muscle freak, but he has little pieces of pudge around his body. I mean look at his face.


Pierce is never going to be a "muscle freak", but to judge his physique by only his face is laughable. Sure, most cut athletes don't have fleshy faces -- but not all of them. For example, check out squirrel-cheeks Aaron Miles:

Aaron Miles, face:








Aaron Miles, body:








Miles has a pudgy face, but also one of the most cut physiques in all of college basketball. Hell, the guy has veins visible on the backside of his _shoulders._ Yikes. 



> He could lose a little weight. Doesn't take away from his talent, but he could improve his game this way, plus his shot selection leaves a lot to be desired. He takes a lot of off-balance jumpshots (fadeaways usually).


I agree, he could stand to lose some weight. But Pierce's volume shooting is Boston's only way of keeping its head above water with their current roster as it is. For another example of this situation, see AI with Philly (hell, he was the freaking MVP of the League not too long ago, and he's the king of off-balance volume shooting).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His constant volume shooting does not give the Celtics the best chance to win the games. He holds the ball 90% of the time and he refuses to get on the wing when they run the fastbreak. 

He is a great great player, but his conditioning and shot selection hurt the Celtics. If he committed himself to getting in better shape, he would be able to run and thus not keep the ball in his hands so much. 

The Celtics don't need Pierce to hold the ball for 18 out of 24 seconds on the shot clock to be effective. He was much better when he was moving w/o the ball and slashing to the hoop a few years ago. Now he is shooting stupid fadeways and holding the ball all the time. This has been going on all season.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce is never going to be a "muscle freak", but to judge his physique by only his face is laughable. Sure, most cut athletes don't have fleshy faces -- but not all of them. For example, check out squirrel-cheeks Aaron Miles:


Yeah look at Keiwan Ratliff, at first I thought he was an offensive lineman by looking at his face.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Yeah look at Keiwan Ratliff, at first I thought he was an offensive lineman by looking at his face.


Good point.










That is one big head.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Holy crap that guy is like a human bobblehead


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

We have to understand what are the weaknesses in Paul Pierce and Kobe Byrant then start to evaulate their trade values in the NBA.

Come on, Paul Pierce?


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lakers would laugh if anyone ever suggested they should trade Kobe Bryant for Paul "out for me" Pierce.

Shaq would smack his ball hogging touchy to the curb if he tried his usual my ball approach to bball in a lake uni.:laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Lakers would laugh if anyone ever suggested they should trade Kobe Bryant for Paul "out for me" Pierce.
> 
> Shaq would smack his ball hogging touchy to the curb if he tried his usual my ball approach to bball in a lake uni.:laugh:


What if Kobe decides he wants to leave LA? The Lakers will want something in return for him. How much better can they do than Paul Pierce? I don't know how many other team will be willing to part with a superstar who plays the same position as Kobe.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why would Kobe want to be signed and traded to the Boston Celtics for their best player?
> 
> He wouldn't.


Good point. 

Pierce will be more likely to want to come to the Lakers than Kobe to the Celtics.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point.
> ...


That picture has to be doctored. That head is *huge*.

BTW, the trade makes some sense for everyone but Kobe.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They'd by FAR be the greatest foul generating team ever.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't like this trade for either team. It's not that it hurts the teams. It's just that I don't like the idea that the Lakers and Celtics are helping each other.

Seriously, I would do it if I was Boston because as long as Kobe is found innocent, you would have to be crazy to not trade him for any other swingman other than maybe T-Mac. For LA, it is a different story because both are great players but Kobe is just on another level compared to Pierce, and I think Kobe will stay in Los Angeles, and not with the Clippers either. He has said that he wants to stay a Laker and that he wants to know how it is to be a free agent.


----------

